# 2013 Madone 2.3 vs 2012 2.3



## UpHillCrawler (Jul 14, 2004)

Has anyone ridden the 2013 Madone 2.3 with the KVF tubes? I'm looking at the 2012 2.3 and wondering if it would be worth the wait and extra cost to hold out a couple weeks for the 2013 model.

Thanks!


----------



## 202cycle (Sep 13, 2011)

Looking like September shipping on those.


----------



## UpHillCrawler (Jul 14, 2004)

*Mid to Late August for the 2013 2.3...*

My local Trek dealer checked on their computer and said they should be getting the 2013 2's in mid to late August. 

I'm OK to wait even if it is September, but I'm curious if it's worth the wait and additional cost to hold out for the 2013 model. 

Thanks!


----------



## USPSA Shooter (Jun 28, 2012)

I seen 2013 2.3 Domane today at one of the LBS. I think it was $1775


----------

